# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour hè 2015 du lịch Quảng Bình - Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha 4 ngày giá rẻ lh 0966072501

## saleanhsaomoi

*Tour du lịch biển Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha*
*(Thời gian : 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

Tour du lịch Quảng Bình - Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha 4 ngày bằng Ô tô đưa quý khách đến với dải đất Quảng Bình như một bức tranh hoành tráng, có rừng, có biển với nhiều cảnh quan thiên nhiên đẹp, thắng cảnh nổi tiếng: đèo Ngang, đèo Lý Hoà, cửa bãi biển Nhật Lệ,phá Hạc Hải, Cổng Trời… và Vườn quốc gia Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng được công nhận là Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới đây cũng được công nhận là khu du lịch quốc gia Việt Nam.  

*Ngày 1:   Khởi hành đi Quảng Bình  (Ăn trưa, tối)*
*06h00:* Xe ô tô và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Trên đường dừng ăn trưa tại Nghệ An. 
*17h00:* Đến Quảng Bình quý khách nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, tự do đi chơi dạo bên dòng sông Nhật Lệ*. (Quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi Tàu từ Hà Nội).*

*Ngày 2:  Quảng Bình - Phong Nha (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h30:* Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đón Quý khách khởi hành đi Phong Nha - Một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với 7 cái nhất, Quý khách đi thuyền dọc dòng sông Son ngắm cảnh đẹp của núi rừng, thăm quan động Phong Nha với nhiều măng và nhũ đá tuyệt đẹp.
*12h00:* Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, ăn tại Phong Nha. Sau đó xe đưa Quý khách về khách sạn.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ. Ăn tối. Tối; Quý khách tự do dạo chơi, thăm quan Tượng đài Mẹ Suốt, dạo chơi bãi biển về đêm.  Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 3:  Biển Nhật Lệ          (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
*07h00:* Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tự do tắm biển Nhật Lệ hoặc dạo chơi thăm quan thành phố.
*11h00:* Quý khách ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi.
*Chiều:* Quý khách tự do thăm quan hoặc tắm biển Nhật Lệ
*16h00:* Hướng dẫn viên của du lịch Ánh Sao Mới tổ chức các trò chơi bãi biển như: nhẩy bao bố, ném bóng, thi bơi, keo co, bịt mắt bắt dê…
*18h00:* Quý khách ăn tối. Tối, tự do dạo chơi bãi biển về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 4: Quảng Bình khởi hành về   (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Sáng:* Sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng, lên xe khởi hành về, ăn trưa tại T.P Vinh.
*18h30*: Xe đưa Quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay, kết thúc chương trình du lịch Quảng Bình - Nhật Lệ – Phong Nha 4 ngày 3 đêm, hẹn gặp lại quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.100.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
*Ghi chú:* Giá trên mang tính tham khảo và có thể thay đổi tuỳ vào thời gian khởi hành và số lượng khách đăng ký. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất! 

** GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM:*
- Vận chuyển: Xe ô tô 45 chỗ đi Nhật Lệ Quảng Bình, chất lượng, điều hoà, máy lạnh đưa đón theo chương trình tham quan.  
- Vé thuyền thăm quan động Phong Nha.
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn 2*  gần biển, Điều hoà, phòng đẹp có tivi, tắm nóng lạnh̀.
- Các bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn theo chương trình, ăn chính 100.000/bữa, ăn sáng 30.000/bữa (Gồm 7 bữa ăn chính, 3 bữa ăn sáng).
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn viên thành thạo nhiệt tình.
- Khách được mua bảo hiểm với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000.000VNĐ
- Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe.

** GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: 04 3931 0461 Hotline:* *0966 072 501*
*Email: yen.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.newstarlighttravel.com  – www.thuexedulichhanoi.com.vn* 
*www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 
http://newstarlighttravel.com/du-lic...h-4-ngay-3-dem

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

